# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 24)



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2018)

*What type of wood do you have the most experience in crafting/using?*







*Rules*
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, primates, woodticks, volcano lovers, and wood lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


----------



## Brink (Jun 10, 2018)

Red oak

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 10, 2018)

Pine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> Pine



I would expect that one to have come from Tony...lol
@Tclem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm sure it will but something other than Southern Pine


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm waiting for the other tony or don to say, plywood....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 10, 2018)

Maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 10, 2018)

Probably cherry...love the smell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm waiting for the other tony or don to say, plywood....



Nope, not me. Probably that green wet wood for the Stoopid Islander but Mesquite for me. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 10, 2018)

Firewood

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 10, 2018)

Found wood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2018)

In my life on all projects dealing with wood, probably Douglas Fir. In woodturning, probably Black Walnut. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2018)

walnut- love working with walnut. Plain ole walnut.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 10, 2018)

For me it's probably a 3 way tie between walnut, oak, and maple. Cherry and ash would follow behind that but ash is getting pretty scarce in Michigan now. What ash you do find in the state is usually been dead for a long time and full of powder post Beatles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 10, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm waiting for the other tony or don to say, plywood....


Right now I’m crafting a lot out of osb

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 10, 2018)

Cuban Mahogany. @Mike1950 what you work with never counts as plain ole anything. It is properly referred to as some of the mos tgorgeous wood on the planet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 10, 2018)

As far as crafting I'd say maple. As far as using I'm going with oak as in all the cabs and built in's I done over the years. Now as far as mantles we build most of them out of mdf. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2018)

Koa, I use it for everything.

Pens, paddles, turning stock, furniture, even made my business card holder on my desk out of the stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 10, 2018)

My wife loves knotty pine so our house is made out of knotty pine logs, the ceiling in the house is knotty pine, the floor is knotty pine, the cabinets are knotty pine and the inside walls are knotty pine. S0 the wood I have worked with the most with is, you guessed it Knotty pine. I like to work with spalted maple, cherry and walnut.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 10, 2018)

CWS said:


> My wife loves knotty pine so our house is made out of knotty pine logs, the ceiling in the house is knotty pine, the floor is knotty pine, the cabinets are knotty pine and the inside walls are knotty pine. S0 the wood I have worked with the most with is, you guessed it Knotty pine. I like to work with spalted maple, cherry and walnut.


Wow, sounds like your wife likes everything Knotty. 

 I think its spelled wrong...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Jun 10, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow, sounds like your wife likes everything Knotty.
> 
> I think its spelled wrong...


The spelling is correct. Sorry to say!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 10, 2018)

Cherry from Pennsylvania followed closely by eastern black walnut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Ponderosa Pine... Been lumber of choice for beehives for years. 

Back in 1980 - 81, we turned 21,000 linear feet of 1x12 Ponderosa into bee hives one winter. Sawed it all up, did all the mill work, dipped in Copper Napthenate, assembled, and painted!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## burlyfigured (Jun 10, 2018)

Douglas fir it's a love hate thing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jun 10, 2018)

Turning- Mesquite by far. (but I trynot to ignore the other excellent natve hardwoods )
Crafting— Mesquite and other Texas hardwoods, but use Pine and cousins for structural stuff when needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 10, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Ponderosa Pine... Been lumber of choice for beehives for years.
> 
> Back in 1980 - 81, we turned 21,000 linear feet of 1x12 Ponderosa into bee hives one winter. Sawed it all up, did all the mill work, dipped in Copper Napthenate, assembled, and painted!!


Rocky, what is it about Ponderosa Pine that makes it so good for hives? This is interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 10, 2018)

FORD (found on the road dead) wood. My yard, house and garage is full of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 10, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Rocky, what is it about Ponderosa Pine that makes it so good for hives? This is interesting.



Do not have a clue Larry! Straight tight grain, isn't real bad about twisting, warping, tearing out where milled. It's relatively light compared to a lot of other lumber. Soaks up preservatives like copper napthenate well. Which those are a necessity down here using it, as it is highly prone to rot in our humid environment. Otherwise availability and price I'd guess. 

Bee hives have been made out of lots of goodies over the years, there is a company in southern Georgia saws them out of Cypress. Have for YEARS!! See a lot of yellow pine in them, see a lot of those warp over time. About all you can do is lay them on the saw, take your hammer and beat hell out of the side, forcing it to split, then nail it back up and fill the crack with paint. 

Starting to see them molded out of plastic; I look to see that take off over time, if they can figure out how to make them stand up to weather. We have boxes in the business that were 20 - 30 years old when Dad bought the business, in 1968. They've been scraped and painted, some of them several times, lot of them had repairs made, but honestly, some of them are 70 - 80 years old, get handled frequently, abused occasionally, and still look pretty good. Those however are typically built out of choice Yellow Pine, or more often than not Heart Cypress.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert (Jun 11, 2018)

Walnut, maple, and cherry for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

